# Lake Okeechobee (FL) Scenic Trail



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are three ride reports from the Lake Okeechobee Scenic Trail (LOST).

An account of the Florida Off-Road Cycling Enthusiasts (FORCE) ride.

A roadie takes his Surly Long Haul Trucker on a non-paved portion of the LOST.

Some S Florida urban riders tackle the LOST.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like the provided links, the ride seems interesting.

Question; It is only 115 flat miles, could a fit cyclist do it in a day?


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

MB1 said:


> I like the provided links, the ride seems interesting.
> 
> Question; It is only 115 flat miles, could a fit cyclist do it in a day?


It's done fairly often. Depending on detours, it can be as much as 130 miles.

If I was going to plan on doing it in one day, I'd drop down off the dike on the unpaved portions. The roads are lightly traveled and have good shoulders.

It's flat, but the biggest challenges are wind, no shade and no water on the dike. You'll want to bring plenty of sunscreen, water and snacks.

The wind can be a killer because you're perched about 30 feet above the surrounding terrain. If you get a headwind, just drop a gear and get in your happy place, because you won't get any relief.

Don't let me discourage you,though. It's a fun ride.

If you plan to break it into two pieces, try to overnight in Okeechobee or Clewiston if you're looking for lodging. There's not much otherwise. Primitive camping is allowed on the trail.

Here's my unofficial map of the Lake Okeechobee Scenic Trail.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ksteinhoff said:


> ...It's flat, but the biggest challenges are wind, no shade and no water on the dike. You'll want to bring plenty of sunscreen, water and snacks.
> 
> The wind can be a killer because you're perched about 30 feet above the surrounding terrain. If you get a headwind, just drop a gear and get in your happy place, because you won't get any relief....


Oh we know the area and the dike quite well, we just haven't yet done the whole thing in a day.


----------

